

Focus on Making Meaning Not Money [video] - TaoloModisi
http://www.success.com/videos/youtube/10-tips-to-help-you-innovate

======
paulhauggis
Many meaningful things aren't worth any monitary value. Its better to focus on
money (the life blood of any company) so you can hopefully create meaning.

